# Cool looking album covers thread



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

I am huge on visual arts and so album covers mean a lot to me. I look for innovation on the design for album covers.

After all the talk about sexy or worst or boring album covers, I figure it would be awesome to share album covers that appeal to your eye.

So I will go first... Bartok String Quartets 1-6 as played by the Belcea Quartet released on EMI has an awesome album cover.









Any other takers?


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

Can the dvd possibly live up to the cover?

but a little more seriously, I always thought this one was a model of achieving a lot with very little:


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

SimonNZ said:


> Can the dvd possibly live up to the cover?
> 
> but a little more seriously, I always thought this one was a model of achieving a lot with very little:


Dang... that looks like if Austin Powers meets bel canto. Me dig that.

Okay this is my favorite Emerson String Quartet cover easily... I really like the use of symmetry here:


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Classical albums rarely even come close to the beauty and innovation of 70s era rock albums. Yes, there were many cheesy ones, but there were a great many delightful ones too. I'm hard pressed to find any classical to compare in spite of how innovative the music might be.


----------



## ProudSquire (Nov 30, 2011)

This one seems cool, I should almost like it, I think.









:tiphat:


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I like the understated simplicity of ECM covers. Like this Mompou cover; they're saying, "This is so cool, we don't even have to market it to get your attention."


----------



## Giordano (Aug 10, 2014)

I like this one:


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

Some from my collection I like
View attachment 58547

View attachment 58548

View attachment 58549

View attachment 58550

View attachment 58551


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Yes! ^ Artwork works best in my opinion.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

As a kid I remember this series and those got me hardcore into classical music:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

That's the fine HIP cellist Ophélie Gaillard dragging a priceless Francesco Goffriller cello built in 1737, barefoot yet!

I find this pose very cool!! And I'm sure it WAS just a pose. No dragging that cello anywhere!


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Here are a couple of "cool" covers, for sure:







and








The music is cool, too. Or hot. Depending upon how you utilize the language!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Fun thread idea. Here is one that is in my collection:


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Here are a couple I really like
Labels like Chandos and Hyperion more often seem to have interesting artwork.
I remember the statuesque poses of Karajan from the 70's and 80's on the cover of DG albums with fondness but I don't think they were ever art


----------

